# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Hay day bot?

## jerrymaxx75

Hi, is there any working hay day bot? if so... where can I download it and check a tutorial?

----------


## kingchenc

Yes, there is only 1 working bot public, you can find here -> ???? ????????? Hay Day [OnLine] - 4PDA
but... Its Only Russian Forum.. have fun with russian captcha ^^

----------


## jerrymaxx75

thanks, I'll check it out

----------


## mcnade

Willing to pay for one if anyone has any info or can help me out. (is russian one working?)

----------


## SteamRolled

actually there is a great bot with full english support:
[Mercobots] - Hayday | AnkuLua Forum

----------


## Redfinger

Yes. I'm using a Hay Day bot. It's inside Redfinger, a app that can run bots 24/7. You can download Redfinger in Google Play, my friend. It's antivirus I think.

----------


## haydaylover

ıs there a hayday bot can travel from ur friend list on hayday and buy valuable stuff from their roadshop??

----------


## MobileGamer

Try this. No root is required. Works on real devices.
[Mercobots] - Hayday | AnkuLua Forum

----------


## haydaylovers

dont use the russian one it will inject virus on your device, you can check my signature

----------


## haydaylovers

as my signature is not visible so for your ease.. here is the link

Download Hay Day Mod Apk with Unlimited Coins & Diamonds

----------


## kyudev

Hey,
you might want to have a look at pawnbot.asdatindustries.com
they just started with their Project and are looking for beta testers that get it for free, their functions are insane.

----------


## Pawn_Bot

There is also an free Hay Day Bot at PawnBot , it works undetected

----------

